# Acoustics and Analysis



## Doc (Jun 16, 2009)

My first post although have been reading this HTS forums for a while, and have digested a lot of information :dizzy: for audio, projectors, screen including BW screen and acoustics for the room. I have taken some preliminary steps when I built my home theater room for the new house, but before I get started with finishing this dedicated home theater, I want to learn more. 

How do I analyze the frequency responses in the room? Can I use the laptop and a microphone (any recommendation would be great)? My intention is to furnish acoustic treatment - low bass traps in corner, and some others on the walls, but I do not want to just cover the walls without knowing what it is doing to the sound. I am afraid about over-dampened room. I am good with electronics, computers, engineering concepts (better than most people:nerd:, but not as well as what I have seen here at HTS:hide

I would appreciate any help. 

Doc.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's your tool-kit: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/

For references, I suggest:
Everest: Master Handbook of Acoustics
Toole: Sound Reproduction
Both are eminently readable with little math.

For web-based sources, there are:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/
http://forum.studiotips.com/index.php

Lots of commercial sites, too, but that's already a lot.

Kal


----------



## Doc (Jun 16, 2009)

:jump: 

Kal, 

Thank you very much for the quick response:hail:. I better get going :reading:

Doc


----------



## cinema mad (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree with Kal on the books I have both Everests master Handbook of acoustics & Toole's Sound Reproduction..

If I was to pick one I would go for Floyd E Toole's Sound Reproduction Loudspeakers and Rooms
by far the best most informative of the many Audio acoustics related books I have read... 

Cheers....


----------



## Doc (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you for another vote. I have already started reading. But unfortunately, the life calls for other activities and there are only 24 hours in the day!!! I am hoping to finish the reading and get back here. At present, my theater is painted walls only. Before I do any acoustic checking, I need the carpet in place. I may need to put insulation in the wall - I am thinking of blown in wet cellulose that helps acoustically also. But more reading first.


----------

